# new here my web site



## wolfwind (Sep 29, 2007)

Hello everyone. I was wondering if you could check out my site and let me know what you think. Thank you.
http://www.wolfwindphotography.com


----------



## ScottS (Sep 29, 2007)

Hmm.. got a blank page...


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 30, 2007)

Bit of a typo in the URL - try http://www.wolfwindphotography.com/


----------



## wolfwind (Sep 30, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Bit of a typo in the URL - try http://www.wolfwindphotography.com/


thank you for pointin out the type o guess i wasn't paying close enough attention.


----------



## ShopSusie (Sep 30, 2007)

My gut reaction was "yikes".  Spend the $ on a flash template like those from http://www.winkletwebdesign.com/portfolio.asp.   

The colors, transitions, buttons, all scream amature to me.


----------



## wolfwind (Sep 30, 2007)

well guess what......i'm an amature.  first time i ever made a web page.  thanks for your input.


----------



## TheBrainchildGroup (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks good so far!~ I'd add some color when you have a chance 

-Aaron


----------

